# Sex with the woman on top is the most dangerous position for men



## longknife (Jan 22, 2015)

say scientists - but having him on top is the safest  


I don't want to sound conspiratorial but – think this could be an intended goal on the part of the women's liberation movement?


Read more: Sex with the woman on top is the most dangerous position for men say scientists Daily Mail Online


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 22, 2015)

longknife said:


> say scientists - but having him on top is the safest
> 
> 
> I don't want to sound conspiratorial but – think this could be an intended goal on the part of the women's liberation movement?
> ...


A most enjoyable way to commit suicide IMO. 'Course, it might take 40 years.


----------



## hortysir (Jan 22, 2015)

Where do I sign up for these studies?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 22, 2015)

Penile fracture???
Good God...I have had some energetic gals before in my life...but Jesus...what are these women doing... dropping from a standing position hoping it hits the target??


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 22, 2015)

Who woulda thunk?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 22, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Who woulda thunk?


Looks like premeditated murder to me.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 22, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Who woulda thunk?


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 22, 2015)

The above post should edited.  I do not know who put the "I'd hit it" emoticon in that message . . . . . 

I hate being a


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 22, 2015)

Sex is one of the few subjects that I don't trust scientists to know about...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 23, 2015)

longknife said:


> say scientists - but having him on top is the safest
> 
> 
> I don't want to sound conspiratorial but – think this could be an intended goal on the part of the women's liberation movement?
> ...



All I can say is that every time I have injured a playmate - every time in which I will cop to any responsibility, that is - HE was on top.  So anecdotally, I'd have to disagree.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 26, 2015)

longknife said:


> say scientists - but having him on top is the safest
> 
> 
> I don't want to sound conspiratorial but – think this could be an intended goal on the part of the women's liberation movement?
> ...



"...Half of all study participants reported hearing a crack..." So half of the study sample had had a sex-related injury? Was always udner the impression you were supposed to use random people, not ones complaining about what it is you're studying. Devil's in the details.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm staying away from this thread.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 26, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> I'm staying away from this thread.



Mine are funner.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 26, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > I'm staying away from this thread.
> ...



If you are talking about your threads of pedophiles and sex perverts maybe so.  My threads are by far the best and there's no disputing that.


----------

